

Show HN: Get to grips with NSTimer in Swift - samneilz
http://iosblog.co.uk/swift-tutorials/swift-nstimer-tutorial-lets-create-a-counter-application/

======
davidjest
Absolutely Fantastic. Really Gunna have to find the time to try this out

